# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo демонстрирует опережающую динамику роста в четвертом квартале и по общим итогам 2013/2014 гг.

## Lenovo_BY

_Резкий рост в категории ПК и планшетных компьютеров привел к рекордным результатам по итогам года_

Lenovo Group представила результаты за 4 квартали по итогам финансового года, который завершился 31 марта 2014года. Годовой объемом продаж составил $38,7 млрд.По сравнению с предыдущим годом этот показатель увеличилсяна 14%. Зафиксирован рекордный уровень дохода до уплаты налогов: впервые была превышена отметка в один миллиард долларов США ($1,01 млрд). Это на 27% выше, чем за предыдущий финансовый год. Объем годовой прибыли компании также отмечен на рекордном уровне – $817 млн (+29% по сравнению с предыдущим годом). Таким образом, завершившийся финансовый год стал исключительно успешным для Lenovo.

Компания сохраняет первое место в мире на рынке ПК. Доля Lenovo впервые составила 17,7%, что на 2,1 процентных пункта больше, чем в предыдущем году. В абсолютных величинах доля компании увеличилась на 5%, несмотря на то, что весь рынок «просел» на 8%. Даже на фоне общего снижения активности на рынке ПК в Китае, операционная прибыль Lenovo в данном регионе увеличилась на 1%. Доля Lenovo на Азиатско-Тихоокеанском рынке составила 15%, также заметно увеличились показатели рентабельности компании. В странах Европы, Ближнего Востока и Африки объемы продаж в четвертом квартале впервые превзошли аналогичный показатель на Китайском рынке. А в США в последнем квартале финансового года Lenovo обошла Apple и заняла 3 место по поставкам ПК. В течение 20 кварталов подряд компания продолжает демонстрировать быстрый рост по общим показателям поставок и по рыночной доле, в том числе и на труднодоступных рынках.


В сегменте ПК+ и планшетных компьютеров Lenovo продала рекордное количество – 64 млн.устройств. Это на 18% выше по сравнению с прошлым годом. Этот показатель позволил увеличить долю компании на мировом рынке на 13 процентных пунктов. Также было объявлено о максимальном за всю историю компании общем объеме поставок устройств - 144 млн. с ростом 37% по отношению к предыдущему году. Уже 4 квартала подряд компания продает больше планшетных компьютеров и смартфонов, чем ПК. Этот факт указывает на попадание Lenovo в лидеры рынка «умных» устройств с выходом в интернет (Smart Connected Devices).

«Рекордные продажи и доходы, полученные нами в прошлом году, доказывают, что Lenovo может расти и выполнять свои обязательства, независимо от рыночной конъюнктуры,–отметил президент и генеральный директор Lenovo Ян Юаньцин(Yuanqing Yang). – Мы не только укрепили наши лидирующие позиции на рынке ПК, но и поднялись на три пункта в сегменте планшетных компьютеров за счет того, что в четыре раза увеличили объемы  продаж. Таким образом, Lenovo стала самой быстроразвивающейся компанией в сегменте ПК+ устройств в мире. Это указывает на нашу способность управлять как уже "зрелыми" сегментами, так и теми, которые только развиваются. С помощью уже существующих и новых подразделений бизнеса, Lenovo предлагает акционерам колоссальный потенциал, и в дальнейшем он будет только расти». 

Годовая валовая прибыль составила $5,06 млрд. с улучшением показателей на 14% по сравнению с прошлым годом. Валовая рентабельность при этом составила 13,1%, в то время как операционная прибыль компании зафиксирована на уровне $1,05 млрд, что на 32% выше предыдущего года.

Объемы выручки Lenovo в четвертом квартале продемонстрировали уверенный рост на 19% по сравнению с аналогичным показателем прошлого годом, и составили $9,4 млрд. По показателям доходов до уплаты налогов компания достигла $212 млн. в четвертом финансовом квартале, рост составил 28% по сравнению с аналогичным периодом прошлого года. Валовая прибыль в последнем квартале года выросла до $1,24 млрд. (на 18% по сравнению с прошлым годом). Валовая рентабельность за тот же период составила 13,3%. Операционная прибыль в четвертом квартале достигла $231 млн., что на 37% больше, чем за аналогичный период прошлого года. Чистая прибыль выросла на 25% и составила $158 млн. На фоне общего прошлогоднего падения рынка ПК на 4,6%, Lenovo удалось увеличить объемы поставок и добавить 15 процентных пунктов к своей доле рынка. Прибыль на акцию в четвертом финансовом квартале составила 1,53 цента США или 11.87 гонконгских центов. Правление директоров Lenovo объявило о финальной прибыли в 2,32 цента США или 18 гонконгских центов по итогам финансового года, завершившегося 31 марта 2014 года.

*Географический обзор*

·           На рынке Китая в четвертом квартале финансового года Lenovo добилась следующих показателей: операционная прибыль увеличилась на 0,8 процентных пунктов до 5,5%. При общем объеме продаж в $3,1 млрд., рынок Китаясоставляет 33% от всех продаж компании в мире. Lenovo сохранила за собой лидерство в сегментеПК, увеличив свою долю на 1,1 процентных пунктов до 32,6%, несмотря на увеличение средних розничных цен. Китай продолжает инвестировать в развитие «умных» устройств с выходом в интернет (Smart Connected Devices) с возможностями 4G и Smart TV.

·         В Азиатско-Тихоокеанском регионе компания достигла доли 15,6% на рынке ПК в четвертом финансовом квартале, что выше на 2,1 процентных пункта, чем в прошлом году. В то время как снижение показателей на региональном рынке ПК замедлилось и он «просел» лишь на 1,5% по сравнению с прошлым годом, компания увеличила объемы поставок ПК в регионе на 14%.Lenovo сохранила лидерство в Японии с колоссальным ростом объемов поставок на 35%. Общие продажи в регионе достигли $1,7 млрд или 19% от всех мировых продаж Lenovo.При этом операционная прибыль поднялась на 1,3 пункта и достигла 2,7%.

·         В странах Европы, Ближнего Востока и Африки объемы поставок ПК за четвертый квартал выросли на 33,3%.Таким образом, компания существенно укрепила свои позиции на рынках этих регионов. Доля рынка достигла 15,8% с увеличением поставок продукции на 4 пункта по сравнению с прошлым годом и на 34 пункта в целом. Общие продажи по регионам в четвертом квартале составили $2,6 млрд с улучшением показателей относительно прошлого года на 39%.Операционная прибыль достигла 2,9%, увеличившись на 1 пункт.

·         В Северной и Южной Америке объем поставок ПК Lenovo вырос за четвертый квартал на 18% при общем падении рынка на 8%. В этих условиях компания увеличила свою долю рынка на 2,5 пункта, достигнув рекордных 11,4%. Общие продажи выросли на 23% в сравнении с аналогичным показателем прошлого года и достигли $2 млрд.Таким образом, доля региона составила 21% от общих мировых продаж Lenovo. Устойчивый рост объемов продаж продемонстрировали все сегменты продукции компании. В США за четвертый финансовый квартал Lenovo опередила Apple по объему поставок ПК – с рекордной долей 10,8% Lenovo заняла 3 место на этомрынке с высочайшем уровнем конкуренции. Кроме того, компания продолжила инвестировать в быстроразвивающуюся экономику Бразилии и Южной Америки. 

*Обзор по продуктам*

Общий объем продаж портативных ПК Lenovo по всему миру в четвертом квартале вырос на 16% по сравнению с аналогичным периодомпрошлого года, и составил $4,8 млрд. Это 51% от общих продаж компании. За этот же период объем мировых поставок портативных ПКLenovo вырос на 12,9%, несмотря на общий спад на рынке на 5,8%. В четвертом финансовом квартале Lenovo представила новейшую версию популярного ThinkPad X1 Carbon – самого легкого в мире 14-дюймового ноутбука. Изготовленный из карбона – материала, который применяется в строительстве самолетов и гоночных болидов – корпус X1 Carbonвесит меньше, чем магний и алюминий, но прочнее последних. Компания также объявила о создании ноутбука серии ThinkPad 11e, который спроектирован для образовательных целей и для использования на уроках в классах.

В четвертом квартале мировые поставки настольных компьютеров выросли на 6,8%, при общем падении рынка на 3,1%. Продажи настольных компьютеров Lenovo выросли на 14%, что составляет $2,7 млрд или 29% от общих мировых продаж компании в данном сегменте. В четвертом финансовом квартале компания представила десктоп С560 all-in-one (AIO) – семейный ПК с большим экраном, мультисенсорной панелью, созданный для работы и развлечений. Кроме того, был представлен Think Vision Pro 2840m – многофункциональный 28-дюймовый дисплей с профессиональным разрешением 4К, а так жеThinkVision28 – «умный» дисплей, который отличает не только ультра-высокое разрешение, но и наличие развлекательного центра на базе Android.

Lenovo остается одним из лидеров на рынкесмартфонов. Компания занимает 2 место в Китае в данном сегменте, благодаря быстрому росту линейки продуктов в сфере мобильного интернета и цифрового дома (MIDH). За четвертый финансовый квартал общие продажи в сегменте MIDH выросли на 71% по сравнению с прошлым годом до $1,3 млрд, что составляет 13% мировых продаж компании. Общие поставки смартфонов в мире показали рост на 59,4% в четвертом квартале, в то время как мировой рынок вырос только на 28%. Компания также увеличила свой рынок в Китае, расширяя возможности 4G\LTE за счет создания собственной сети LenovoAppStore. На сегодняшний день магазин приложений для смартфонов насчитывает 6 млрд загрузок. В среднем в магазинеосуществляется 25 млн загрузок в день. Разработанное Lenovo приложение SHAREit получило премию на Mobile World Congress (MWC) в номинации «Лучшее приложение». Оно стало первым приложением от Lenovo, охватившим 100 млн пользователей.

В четвертом финансовом квартале Lenovoпредставила несколько смартфонов, включая свой первый смартфонLenovoVibeZ с технологией LTE–тончайший, как лезвие бритвы, быстрый смартфон с расширенными возможностями программного обеспечения для работы с фотографиями, также другими инновационными технологиями. Кроме того,компания представила новый YogaTablet 10 HD+ - многорежимный планшет c экраномHD-качества, процессором QualcommSnapdragon, камерой высокого разрешения и невероятно мощным аккумулятором, работающим до 18 часов.
_Резкий рост в категории ПК и планшетных компьютеров привел к рекордным результатам по итогам года_

·            Рекордный годовой объем поставок: 55 млн ПК, 50 млн смартфонов и 9,2 млн планшетных компьютеров
·            Рекордный годовой объем продаж: $38,7 млрд, рост до 14%
·            Рекордные показатели дохода до уплаты налогов: $1,01 млрд, впервые с превышением отметки в $1млрд
·            Рекордная годовая прибыль: $817 млн, рост до 29%
·            Годовая базовая прибыль на акцию в 7,88 центов США или 61,13 гонконгских центов
·            Чистая прибыль $3,5 млрд (по данным на 31 марта 2014)


            Lenovo Group представила результаты за 4 квартали по итогам финансового года, который завершился 31 марта 2014года. Годовой объемом продаж составил $38,7 млрд.По сравнению с предыдущим годом этот показатель увеличилсяна 14%. Зафиксирован рекордный уровень дохода до уплаты налогов: впервые была превышена отметка в один миллиард долларов США ($1,01 млрд). Это на 27% выше, чем за предыдущий финансовый год. Объем годовой прибыли компании также отмечен на рекордном уровне – $817 млн (+29% по сравнению с предыдущим годом). Таким образом, завершившийся финансовый год стал исключительно успешным для Lenovo.

Компания сохраняет первое место в мире на рынке ПК. Доля Lenovo впервые составила 17,7%, что на 2,1 процентных пункта больше, чем в предыдущем году. В абсолютных величинах доля компании увеличилась на 5%, несмотря на то, что весь рынок «просел» на 8%. Даже на фоне общего снижения активности на рынке ПК в Китае, операционная прибыль Lenovo в данном регионе увеличилась на 1%. Доля Lenovo на Азиатско-Тихоокеанском рынке составила 15%, также заметно увеличились показатели рентабельности компании. В странах Европы, Ближнего Востока и Африки объемы продаж в четвертом квартале впервые превзошли аналогичный показатель на Китайском рынке. А в США в последнем квартале финансового года Lenovo обошла Apple и заняла 3 место по поставкам ПК. В течение 20 кварталов подряд компания продолжает демонстрировать быстрый рост по общим показателям поставок и по рыночной доле, в том числе и на труднодоступных рынках.


В сегменте ПК+ и планшетных компьютеров Lenovo продала рекордное количество – 64 млн.устройств. Это на 18% выше по сравнению с прошлым годом. Этот показатель позволил увеличить долю компании на мировом рынке на 13 процентных пунктов. Также было объявлено о максимальном за всю историю компании общем объеме поставок устройств - 144 млн. с ростом 37% по отношению к предыдущему году. Уже 4 квартала подряд компания продает больше планшетных компьютеров и смартфонов, чем ПК. Этот факт указывает на попадание Lenovo в лидеры рынка «умных» устройств с выходом в интернет (Smart Connected Devices).

«Рекордные продажи и доходы, полученные нами в прошлом году, доказывают, что Lenovo может расти и выполнять свои обязательства, независимо от рыночной конъюнктуры,–отметил президент и генеральный директор Lenovo Ян Юаньцин(Yuanqing Yang). – Мы не только укрепили наши лидирующие позиции на рынке ПК, но и поднялись на три пункта в сегменте планшетных компьютеров за счет того, что в четыре раза увеличили объемы  продаж. Таким образом, Lenovo стала самой быстроразвивающейся компанией в сегменте ПК+ устройств в мире. Это указывает на нашу способность управлять как уже "зрелыми" сегментами, так и теми, которые только развиваются. С помощью уже существующих и новых подразделений бизнеса, Lenovo предлагает акционерам колоссальный потенциал, и в дальнейшем он будет только расти». 

Годовая валовая прибыль составила $5,06 млрд. с улучшением показателей на 14% по сравнению с прошлым годом. Валовая рентабельность при этом составила 13,1%, в то время как операционная прибыль компании зафиксирована на уровне $1,05 млрд, что на 32% выше предыдущего года.

Объемы выручки Lenovo в четвертом квартале продемонстрировали уверенный рост на 19% по сравнению с аналогичным показателем прошлого годом, и составили $9,4 млрд. По показателям доходов до уплаты налогов компания достигла $212 млн. в четвертом финансовом квартале, рост составил 28% по сравнению с аналогичным периодом прошлого года. Валовая прибыль в последнем квартале года выросла до $1,24 млрд. (на 18% по сравнению с прошлым годом). Валовая рентабельность за тот же период составила 13,3%. Операционная прибыль в четвертом квартале достигла $231 млн., что на 37% больше, чем за аналогичный период прошлого года. Чистая прибыль выросла на 25% и составила $158 млн. На фоне общего прошлогоднего падения рынка ПК на 4,6%, Lenovo удалось увеличить объемы поставок и добавить 15 процентных пунктов к своей доле рынка. Прибыль на акцию в четвертом финансовом квартале составила 1,53 цента США или 11.87 гонконгских центов. Правление директоров Lenovo объявило о финальной прибыли в 2,32 цента США или 18 гонконгских центов по итогам финансового года, завершившегося 31 марта 2014 года.

*Географический обзор*

·           На рынке Китая в четвертом квартале финансового года Lenovo добилась следующих показателей: операционная прибыль увеличилась на 0,8 процентных пунктов до 5,5%. При общем объеме продаж в $3,1 млрд., рынок Китаясоставляет 33% от всех продаж компании в мире. Lenovo сохранила за собой лидерство в сегментеПК, увеличив свою долю на 1,1 процентных пунктов до 32,6%, несмотря на увеличение средних розничных цен. Китай продолжает инвестировать в развитие «умных» устройств с выходом в интернет (Smart Connected Devices) с возможностями 4G и Smart TV.

·         В Азиатско-Тихоокеанском регионе компания достигла доли 15,6% на рынке ПК в четвертом финансовом квартале, что выше на 2,1 процентных пункта, чем в прошлом году. В то время как снижение показателей на региональном рынке ПК замедлилось и он «просел» лишь на 1,5% по сравнению с прошлым годом, компания увеличила объемы поставок ПК в регионе на 14%.Lenovo сохранила лидерство в Японии с колоссальным ростом объемов поставок на 35%. Общие продажи в регионе достигли $1,7 млрд или 19% от всех мировых продаж Lenovo.При этом операционная прибыль поднялась на 1,3 пункта и достигла 2,7%.

·         В странах Европы, Ближнего Востока и Африки объемы поставок ПК за четвертый квартал выросли на 33,3%.Таким образом, компания существенно укрепила свои позиции на рынках этих регионов. Доля рынка достигла 15,8% с увеличением поставок продукции на 4 пункта по сравнению с прошлым годом и на 34 пункта в целом. Общие продажи по регионам в четвертом квартале составили $2,6 млрд с улучшением показателей относительно прошлого года на 39%.Операционная прибыль достигла 2,9%, увеличившись на 1 пункт.

·         В Северной и Южной Америке объем поставок ПК Lenovo вырос за четвертый квартал на 18% при общем падении рынка на 8%. В этих условиях компания увеличила свою долю рынка на 2,5 пункта, достигнув рекордных 11,4%. Общие продажи выросли на 23% в сравнении с аналогичным показателем прошлого года и достигли $2 млрд.Таким образом, доля региона составила 21% от общих мировых продаж Lenovo. Устойчивый рост объемов продаж продемонстрировали все сегменты продукции компании. В США за четвертый финансовый квартал Lenovo опередила Apple по объему поставок ПК – с рекордной долей 10,8% Lenovo заняла 3 место на этомрынке с высочайшем уровнем конкуренции. Кроме того, компания продолжила инвестировать в быстроразвивающуюся экономику Бразилии и Южной Америки. 

*Обзор по продуктам*

Общий объем продаж портативных ПК Lenovo по всему миру в четвертом квартале вырос на 16% по сравнению с аналогичным периодомпрошлого года, и составил $4,8 млрд. Это 51% от общих продаж компании. За этот же период объем мировых поставок портативных ПКLenovo вырос на 12,9%, несмотря на общий спад на рынке на 5,8%. В четвертом финансовом квартале Lenovo представила новейшую версию популярного ThinkPad X1 Carbon – самого легкого в мире 14-дюймового ноутбука. Изготовленный из карбона – материала, который применяется в строительстве самолетов и гоночных болидов – корпус X1 Carbonвесит меньше, чем магний и алюминий, но прочнее последних. Компания также объявила о создании ноутбука серии ThinkPad 11e, который спроектирован для образовательных целей и для использования на уроках в классах.

В четвертом квартале мировые поставки настольных компьютеров выросли на 6,8%, при общем падении рынка на 3,1%. Продажи настольных компьютеров Lenovo выросли на 14%, что составляет $2,7 млрд или 29% от общих мировых продаж компании в данном сегменте. В четвертом финансовом квартале компания представила десктоп С560 all-in-one (AIO) – семейный ПК с большим экраном, мультисенсорной панелью, созданный для работы и развлечений. Кроме того, был представлен Think Vision Pro 2840m – многофункциональный 28-дюймовый дисплей с профессиональным разрешением 4К, а так жеThinkVision28 – «умный» дисплей, который отличает не только ультра-высокое разрешение, но и наличие развлекательного центра на базе Android.

Lenovo остается одним из лидеров на рынкесмартфонов. Компания занимает 2 место в Китае в данном сегменте, благодаря быстрому росту линейки продуктов в сфере мобильного интернета и цифрового дома (MIDH). За четвертый финансовый квартал общие продажи в сегменте MIDH выросли на 71% по сравнению с прошлым годом до $1,3 млрд, что составляет 13% мировых продаж компании. Общие поставки смартфонов в мире показали рост на 59,4% в четвертом квартале, в то время как мировой рынок вырос только на 28%. Компания также увеличила свой рынок в Китае, расширяя возможности 4G\LTE за счет создания собственной сети LenovoAppStore. На сегодняшний день магазин приложений для смартфонов насчитывает 6 млрд загрузок. В среднем в магазинеосуществляется 25 млн загрузок в день. Разработанное Lenovo приложение SHAREit получило премию на Mobile World Congress (MWC) в номинации «Лучшее приложение». Оно стало первым приложением от Lenovo, охватившим 100 млн пользователей.

В четвертом финансовом квартале Lenovoпредставила несколько смартфонов, включая свой первый смартфонLenovoVibeZ с технологией LTE–тончайший, как лезвие бритвы, быстрый смартфон с расширенными возможностями программного обеспечения для работы с фотографиями, также другими инновационными технологиями. Кроме того,компания представила новый YogaTablet 10 HD+ - многорежимный планшет c экраномHD-качества, процессором QualcommSnapdragon, камерой высокого разрешения и невероятно мощным аккумулятором, работающим до 18 часов.

----------


## Mags

Очень интересно, знаю они делают Lenovo ноуты хорошие и качественные, а тут и планшеты и смартфоны всякие современные делают, надо будет купить какой нибудь ideaTab посмотреть. А так Lenovo реально поднялся на рынке частенько мелькает их бренд везде

----------


## Sabo

они не только выпускают ноуты, телефоны и планшеты, у них очень огромный спектр продукции своей вплоть до видеорегистраторов перечислять смысла нету, главное что они развиваются, а качество их товара не падает как бывает в большинстве случает у других брендов.

----------

